# Transaxle not Engaging



## bigge31566 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Bunton zero turn BZT3310 and after breaking one of the pumps down and inspecting, and purging now neither wheel will engage, I went back and inspected pump still could not find anything wrong , I reassembled and purged again, the wheel that I did not bother works find, but the wheel that been apart works find but will not go fast or change with more throttle being applied, just constantly turns slow in forward and reverse


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bigge31566,

My zero turn mower has one hydraulic pump that drives two hydraulic motors, one motor for each rear wheel. Your Bunton mower may have two dedicated hydraulic pumps that drive two dedicated hydraulic motors, one on each rear wheel?

You took the one of the pumps apart for a reason. If you took the pump apart, with no improvement, perhaps the problem is with the motor? Or maybe you have a flow restriction in a line? Maybe a plugged hydraulic filter??

See attached diagrams of dual hydraulic pump setup, plus a diagram of a hydraulic motor. I do not know which ZT mower these diagrams represent.


----------



## bigge31566 (Sep 25, 2012)

the pump I took apart the mower was getting sometimes harder to react to lever but not stop it from work, decided since season is over to inspect, but now it wont work I figured its got to be something I did putting back together


----------

